# 2007 Whitetail mount



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Picked up my Buck mount from last season today.Turned out pretty good.added it to the wallydog wall of memories.Nice reminder of the great season last year and all the years of hunting Pubilic land Ohio whitetail and Wyoming Mule Deer.Hard to wait till this season gets here,after fishing of coarse.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice bucks man! Im already pumped for bow season this fall...


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Starting to look like one of those big buck displays that you see at sportsman shows.  

Just under four months before he adds another one...

Gonna need a bigger house to go with that trophy wall.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

thank da lord those guys don't sing!!!


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

zipperneck52 said:


> thank da lord those guys don't sing!!!


 yes thank god,My 3 labs see them running around in the yard and don't now why there in the house hanging on the wall


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Looks good Wally. Quite a collection you've got!


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice mount ,you must be sgl with all those mounts in the house.Or one great wife....


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Your taxidermist has a nice house, with all those mounts and all!  

KK


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks guy's

Pretty lucky the wife is cool with them  Over all the first mounts were only just over 100 bucks years ago and around 200 Today.not too bad they have held up pretty good.


----------

